# fixed or swivel bipod?



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

I need opinions on whether to get a fixed or swivel bipod for a rifle. I understand the swivel style is better for moving targets but not sure if that makes it less stable and maybe less durable.

I don't have much bipod experience so looking for some insight.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Unless you plan on shooting moving targets a lot, go with the Harris BR short bipods


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*America's long distance service provider*.

That's a great signature. :thumbup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Get a KMW Pod-Loc if you want to go swivel. The Harris swivel models are just as durable as their fixed versions and they are pretty stable.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't neccessarily want to go swivel....I want to know which one to go with. I am assuming the Harris BR is a fixed style?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

ucf_motorcycle said:


> I don't neccessarily want to go swivel....I want to know which one to go with. I am assuming the Harris BR is a fixed style?



They make both fixed and swivel. If it were me, I would go with a fixed. Unless you are going to need to cant your rifle to shoot through loopholes or get a better view of a target, fixed bipods will be more stable. In my opinion, keep it as simple as possible. If you don't need more moving parts, don't get them.


----------

